# Shkenca > Informatik dhe Internet >  sa kushton nje RAM me madhesi 2GB

## atger1

RAM-i i kompjutert tim eshte 448 MB dua te ndroj  por sa mund te kushtoje mje RAM me madhesi 2 GB?

----------


## valdetshala

atger pse bre nuk hap Google dhe do e gjesh per nje sekond e jo te presesh 4 ose 5 ore??
http://www.google.com/products?hl=en...title&resnum=1

----------


## atger1

lali rrofsh

----------


## Alban

2 gb ram kushtojne rreth 30 euro

----------


## Aikido

> RAM-i i kompjutert tim eshte 448 MB dua te ndroj  por sa mund te kushtoje mje RAM me madhesi 2 GB?


Nse e ke DDR ather kushton shtrenjt pasi ka dal nga tregu. Edhe nj problem tjetr q mund t hassh DDR nuk mund t suportoj m shum se 2 GB. Mundsia tjetr sht po ta kesh DDR2 ather mund t gjesh n do pik q shiten aksesor kompjuterash dhe vlera varion nga 20  - 25  - 30 . 

*[Prpara se t marrsh inisiativn dhe t blesh RAM shikoje njher far e ke, pastaj shko tek dyqani dhe blie. Nuk ke pse t pressh burrokracirat e internetit pr RAM, ja vlen t pressh pr gjra q kushtojn shtrenjt ti blesh online.]*

----------


## EdiR

> RAM-i i kompjutert tim eshte 448 MB dua te ndroj  por sa mund te kushtoje mje RAM me madhesi 2 GB?


Para se te blesh vizito kete faqe: www.crucial.com
Intalo ate programin aty, beje run dhe kur te perfundoje do te tregoje sa mund te shtosh llojin dhe perafersisht cmimin.
Klm,

----------


## Pogradecari

> RAM-i i kompjutert tim eshte 448 MB dua te ndroj  por sa mund te kushtoje mje RAM me madhesi 2 GB?


nqf se ti ke 448 (512 tamam) nuk besoj se you motherboard will support 2 G so para se te paguash leke interesoju

----------


## RUDIGURI

po karta grafike qe e kam te vogel qfar behet dhe sa lek mund te bej

----------


## Pogradecari

> po karta grafike qe e kam te vogel qfar behet dhe sa lek mund te bej


*
nga e di qe e ke te vogel ?
 nqf se ke probleme me "display" ndoshta e ke nga pamjaftushmeria e RAM(Random Access Memory) dhe zgjidhja eshte ta restart comp cdo 2-3 ore ose shto RAM
duhet te vesh nje VGA te fuqishme ne rastet kur e perdor comp per lojra dhe para 2-3 vjetesh VGA me e fuqishme ka kushtuar 120-150 dollare tani nuk e kam idene se ka tre vjet qe nuk merrem me comp
shendet e para 
BB
*

----------

